# bluefish salad



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

ive cooked bluefish alot of different ways before with varying success but i have pretty much settled on bluefish salad from here on out...

first take your skinless fillets and remove the red hemoglobin strip on the skin side.

take a large sauce pan and bring the water to a boil then back the heat off untill it is not making bubbles.

add to the 3 quarts of water about 2 heaping tablespoons of oldbay and squeeze in a lemon...then add the fillets... let them poach for about 10 minutes or so and then carefully lift them out and put them in a container in the fridge to cool off...i like to pour some italian dressing on them at this point. let them cool for an hour or so then mix in a halfcup of dukes mayonaisse and a half cup of honey mustard. add a cup of diced celery and a cup of diced red onion. a pinch of salt and some fresh ground pepper.

mix all the ingredients thoughroughly and set in the fridge for a few hours to let the flavors mellow.

now youve got a fish salad better than any canned tuna salad that youve ever eaten. i served this recipe at my gf's parents house with triscuits with rave reviews...

so when nothing else is biting except bluefish, keep a few and try it out


----------

